# where can i post?!



## burningb (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd love to get more involved in this forum/site. As a noob can I only post in the new members section?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nope you can post in other sub forums

Where are you from ?

What brings u here ?

How do you like to brew your coffee


----------



## burningb (Jan 4, 2015)

I too am slightly confused as to where and what i can post. Ive been booted out of forums on other sites for doing zilch except not know what I#, doing! coffee rocks x


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You are free to post anywhere relevant

We're not draconian like some other forums

If we see a post in the wrong section it usually gets moved with no fuss


----------

